# Duda con transformadores de amplificador de audio.



## RamonMJ (Ago 26, 2020)

Buenas tardes a los compañeros del foro,

Hace un tiempo inicié el proyecto del montaje de un amplificador a válvulas. La dificultad para encontrar los transformadores de alimentación y salida de audio me llevaron a comprar un amplificador de guitarra de 4a mano con la esperanza de recuperar piezas que me pudieran servir. Ahora desmontándolo, he querido probar el transformador de alimentación. El resultado es que, sin que se caliente nada, en las medidas en bornes del secundario de alta tensió obtengo unos valores que fluctuan constantemente alrededor de unos 401V (a veces aumenta hasta 402V a veces baja a 400,9V) Mi pregunta es si ello indica fugas en el transformador y por tanto, su mal estado (imposibilidad de aprovecharlo).


Atentamente,

Ramon


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2020)

Yo creo que es mas un tema de tester o de variación de la red eléctrica . . .


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 26, 2020)

La cosa es que incluso con una sola punta puesta, la negra en la toma central, el tester ya indica 1,1V


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo creo que es mas un tema de tester o de variación de la red eléctrica . . .



De acuerdo. Lo daré por bueno entonces.
Llegado a este punto, no sé si puedo formular otra duda respecto de la obtención de la alta tensión o es mejor abrir otro hilo diferente.

El punto es que el valor del +B que precisa el montaje en el que estoy es de unos 308V. Este transformador saca más voltaje (400 - 0 - 400V) que el transformador que se indica en el articulo en cuestión (250 - 0 - 250). ¿Hay posibilidad de instalar después del filtro en pi (condensador, bobina, condensador) un regulador para poder ajustar la tensión a esos 300volts aprox?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2020)

Ponele  dos lámparas de filamentos 220V 60 Watts en serie y probalo con carga


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 26, 2020)

Con la tensión tan elevada como saca, no puedo alimentar directamente el módulo que todavía no tengo acabado. Además debo conseguir otra lámpara de filamento (pues solo tengo una de 75Watts). Cuando tenga todo preparado, aviso.
Gracias por las indicaciones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2020)

Seguramente esos 400Vac tengan un punto medio


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 26, 2020)

Qué va ooojalá jsjsjs. Son 400-0-400. Ese transfo alimentaba un ampli con gz34, 2x EL34, 4* ecc83.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2020)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2020)

RamonMJ dijo:


> Buenas tardes a los compañeros del foro,
> 
> Hace un tiempo inicié el proyecto del montaje de un amplificador a válvulas. La dificultad para encontrar los transformadores de alimentación y salida de audio me llevaron a comprar un amplificador de guitarra de 4a mano con la esperanza de recuperar piezas que me pudieran servir. Ahora desmontándolo, he querido probar el transformador de alimentación. El resultado es que, sin que se caliente nada, en las medidas en bornes del secundario de alta tensió obtengo unos valores que fluctuan constantemente alrededor de unos 401V (a veces aumenta hasta 402V a veces baja a 400,9V) Mi pregunta es si ello indica fugas en el transformador y por tanto, su mal estado (imposibilidad de aprovecharlo).
> 
> ...


Las diferentes tensiones medidas se corresponden con variaciones de tensión de línea que puede llegar a ser ±5% (A veces mas).
No existe forma efectiva de reducir la tensión, sin derrochar potencia en forma de calor.

¿ Que circuito es el que piensas realizar ?


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 26, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Las diferentes tensiones medidas se corresponden con variaciones de tensión de línea que puede llegar a ser ±5% (A veces mas).
> No existe forma efectiva de reducir la tensión, sin derrochar potencia en forma de calor.
> 
> ¿ Que circuito es el que piensas realizar ?



Entiendo. Ley de Ohm. Imaginando que el consumo del circuito sea de unos 100mA, (450volts rectificados y filtrados - 300)V/0,1 = 150/0,1 = 1500ohm
P = R*I^2 = 1500*0,1^2= 1500*0,01= 15W. Son muchos watts. 

El circuito es el de la foto. Es un circuito para experimentar, probar, un primer contacto con el mundo de las etapas a válvulas. No soy el autor del circuito. Me atraía la idea de poder reciclar los componentes de otro aparato con el consiguiente ahorro que supone; pero cada vez pienso más en buscar un transfo nuevo y olvidarme de probar con cosas que, a priori, no se van a adaptar bien.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2020)

¿ El valor que comentaste (400-0-400V) es tensión alterna ?

Suponiendo que así sea y le agregues una rectificación completa y filtrado LC la fórmula para calcular la tensión rectificada es: *V = (2 * Vp ) / π *Si no me equivoco   
Lo que daría unos *360Vcc* que no estaría taaaan lejos de los 310Vcc que te pide el circuito, es decir es más fácil de reducir *50V* 
O te buscas un circuito para válvulas de mayor potencia (Tensión)


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 27, 2020)

Sii, efectivamente, son 400Vac -  toma central - 400Vac

Hoy haré una prueba con un filtro en pi. Lo que pienso es que al no haber carga, no existirá la caída de tensión propia en la bobina de filtro


----------



## sergiot (Ago 27, 2020)

Si la rectificación de onda completa es raiz cuadrada de 2, osea multiplica 1.41, la de media onda es raiz cuadrada de 2 dividido 2.
Los 400vacx1.41 se te van a 560Vcc
Cuando se rectifica los 220vac en onda completa con puente de diodos, nos queda en 310Vcc


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 27, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Si la rectificación de onda completa es raiz cuadrada de 2, osea multiplica 1.41, la de media onda es raiz cuadrada de 2 dividido 2.
> Los 400vacx1.41 se te van a 560Vcc
> Cuando se rectifica los 220vac en onda completa con puente de diodos, nos queda en 310Vcc



Si, efectivamente Sergio T, el motivo por el que quería utilizar transformador era para separar eléctricamente el circuito de la red. Además, este transformador ya posee la toma de los 6.3v requeridos para los heater de las válvulas.

Ciertamente, visto así, puedo rectificar y filtrar como dices, directamente la vac de la red y buscar un transfo para proveer los 6.3v
Muchas gracias a todos por las ideas


----------



## sergiot (Ago 27, 2020)

Lo que te puse no era para que uses la red electrica, es solo informativo, hacerlo asi es muy peligroso.
En epocas de antaño existian equipos que usaban esa tecnica, eran chasis vivo, y muy peligrosos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2020)

Si el filtrado es *π *pero *LC*, la fórmula cambia 



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . Suponiendo que así sea y le agregues una rectificación completa y filtrado *LC* la fórmula para calcular la tensión rectificada es: *V = (2 * Vp ) / π *Si no me equivoco
> Lo que daría unos *360Vcc* que no estaría taaaan lejos de los 310Vcc que te pide el circuito, es decir es más fácil de reducir *50V*  . . . .


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 27, 2020)

Vale pues. Llegado aquí, sigo con otra duda. ¿Si cojo ese transformador (sec. alta 400-0-400) y le quito vueltas, puedo conseguir los 250V por rama de una manera sana para el dispositivo? Es decir, no vario ninguna característica que lo pueda dañar, ¿verdad?

PS. He hecho esto alguna vez antes, aunque los empaquetados con cartón y la lámina exterior metálica a veces hacen muy difícil empujar el hilo de cobre hasta el otro lado del bloque de láminas. Es por eso que no es una idea que me atraiga demasiado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2020)

RamonMJ dijo:


> Vale pues. Llegado aquí, sigo con otra duda. ¿Si cojo ese transformador (sec. alta 400-0-400) y le quito vueltas, puedo conseguir los 250V por rama de una manera sana para el dispositivo? Es decir, no vario ninguna característica que lo pueda dañar, ¿verdad?
> 
> PS. He hecho esto alguna vez antes, aunque los empaquetados con cartón y la lámina exterior metálica a veces hacen muy difícil empujar el hilo de cobre hasta el otro lado del bloque de láminas. Es por eso que no es una idea que me atraiga demasiado.


Es un transformador de alta tensión, alambre fino y muchas vueltas, tienes grandes posibilidades de "Embarrarla".

¿ Miraste de buscar otro circuito, por ejemplo con 2 *6L6* en la salida que trabajarían bien con esa tensión ?


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 27, 2020)

RamonMJ dijo:


> Vale pues. Llegado aquí, sigo con otra duda. ¿Si cojo ese transformador (sec. alta 400-0-400) y le quito vueltas, puedo conseguir los 250V por rama de una manera sana para el dispositivo? Es decir, no vario ninguna característica que lo pueda dañar, ¿verdad?
> 
> *PS. He hecho esto alguna vez antes, aunque los empaquetados con cartón y la lámina exterior metálica a veces hacen muy difícil empujar el hilo de cobre hasta el otro lado del bloque de láminas. Es por eso que no es una idea que me atraiga demasiado.*



Si lo sabes hacer, no hay problema !!!, pero no de la manera que dices !!!!
Como lo planteas, es impracticable, primero,  lo más probable es que el devanado secundario de 6,3 v este al final, entonces debes sacarlo, luego estaría el otro secundario de 400v 0v 400v, entonces debes desbobinar completa la primera rama,  y luego la segunda hasta llegar a una tensión de 250 V, ahí sería el punto medio, y luego volver a bobinar hasta llegar a los 250 v de la primera rama, antes de esto debes calcular la relación de transformación para saber cuantas vueltas debes desbobinar de la segunda rama, y luego la cantidad de vueltas que tienes que bobinar para la otra rama, (obvio que las 2 ramas deben tener la misma cantidad de vueltas), para obtener la relación transformación, conviene cuando desbobinas el secundario de 6,3v contar las vueltas, entonces como E1/E2 =N1/N2, calculas las vueltas necesarias para 500V de extremo a extremo con punto medio.-
Ahora desbobinarlo como dices es imposible, impracticable, tienes idea cuantas vueltas tiene sola una rama del secundario, y tu piensas sacarlas como descosiendo por las ventanas del núcleo !!!, y luego, ¿ como lo vuelves a bobinar?, debes sacar la laminación, y luego ir desarmando, si está bien hecho, y está barnizado, lo más probable es que el alambre esmaltado debas cambiarlo.-
Si el transformador está en buenas condiciones es una lástima destriparlo.
Ahora, si sabes, y quieres hacerlo, debes desarmarlo, sacar la laminación, sacar los secundarios, obtener la relación de transformación descripta, y volver a bobinar los secundarios con la tensión que te interesa.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2020)

Otra opción que se me ocurre es tomar el transformador, hacerle alguna cosmética embellecedora y convertirlo en $$$ y con esos $$$ comprar el transformador correcto


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 27, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es un transformador de alta tensión, alambre fino y muchas vueltas, tienes grandes posibilidades de "Embarrarla".
> 
> ¿ Miraste de buscar otro circuito, por ejemplo con 2 *6L6* en la salida que trabajarían bien con esa tensión ?



Hola Fogonazo, sé a lo que te refieres. No es una opción para mi comprar unas lámparas 6L6 o EL34, etc. Son válvulas que no tengo. Son válvulas que nuevas son caras. Son válvulas que si las compro usadas no tengo manera de saber en qué estado están, ni aún con emisión, saber si están microfónicas.

Este proyecto es un ensayo, una práctica. He conseguido reunir varias EL84/UL84, una o dos ECC83 y tengo ECL82, PCL82,, PCL86 de algunas TV's B/N para probar cosas.
Hace tiempo, en este mismo foro, un compañero publicó dos esquemas con las ECL82, y otro compañero con las EL84.

La mayoría de montajes exigen del orden de 260/280/300 volts CC y en mi ciudad la posibilidad de conseguir un fantástico transfo que dé los 240-250VCA simétricos o no (y cuyo bobinado soporte del orden de los 220mA )  junto con los 6,3V ( y que soporte del orden de los 2,5 - 3A) es nula.

Por decirte que cuando voy a la tienda de electrónica local a pedir un pot doble log 2M ya me miran y me dicen, "eso no lo tenemos" o "no te lo encuentro".
La ciudad más cercana y que tiene tradición industrial, de la que quedan ya poca industria relacionada con la electrónica es BCN. Quizá a alguno le suene SABER, s.a. Voy a preguntar allí a ver si me fabrican uno, dos, o tres transfos que necesito para realizar la fuente, junto con el transfo de audio, que obviamente también tengo que comprar (pues el del amplificador que tengo medio desmontado funciona con la impedancia propia de las EL34, no de las EL84 o PCL82/86 que tengo)



Rorschach dijo:


> Si lo sabes hacer, no hay problema !!!, pero no de la manera que dices !!!!
> Como lo planteas, es impracticable, primero,  lo más probable es que el devanado secundario de 6,3 v este al final, entonces debes sacarlo, luego estaría el otro secundario de 400v 0v 400v, entonces debes desbobinar completa la primera rama,  y luego la segunda hasta llegar a una tensión de 250 V, ahí sería el punto medio, y luego volver a bobinar hasta llegar a los 250 v de la primera rama, antes de esto debes calcular la relación de transformación para saber cuantas vueltas debes desbobinar de la segunda rama, y luego la cantidad de vueltas que tienes que bobinar para la otra rama, (obvio que las 2 ramas deben tener la misma cantidad de vueltas), para obtener la relación transformación, conviene cuando desbobinas el secundario de 6,3v contar las vueltas, entonces como E1/E2 =N1/N2, calculas las vueltas necesarias para 500V de extremo a extremo con punto medio.-
> Ahora desbobinarlo como dices es imposible, impracticable, tienes idea cuantas vueltas tiene sola una rama del secundario, y tu piensas sacarlas como descosiendo por las ventanas del núcleo !!!, y luego, ¿ como lo vuelves a bobinar?, debes sacar la laminación, y luego ir desarmando, si está bien hecho, y está barnizado, lo más probable es que el alambre esmaltado debas cambiarlo.-
> Si el transformador está en buenas condiciones es una lástima destriparlo.
> Ahora, si sabes, y quieres hacerlo, debes desarmarlo, sacar la laminación, sacar los secundarios, obtener la relación de transformación descripta, y volver a bobinar los secundarios con la tensión que te interesa.-



Prefiero no tocar el transformador que tengo. Ahora funciona, después de desmontarlo no lo sé. También lo he pensado que destriparlo es una pena.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2020)

RamonMJ dijo:


> . . . . Prefiero no tocar el transformador que tengo. Ahora funciona, después de desmontarlo no lo sé. También lo he pensado que destriparlo es una pena.


   

Mira si donde vives se puede conseguir material para fabricar el transformador de alimentación, *NO *es fácil, pero tampoco imposible


----------



## sergiot (Ago 28, 2020)

No recuerdo ahora de memoria que tensión se obtenia con la recitificación a valvulas, pero se que era mucho menor a la de diodos de silicio, quizas de esa manera puedas obtener menos tensión, recuerdo la vieja 5U4 por decir una, quizas alguno que tenga mas datos y memoria te brinde datos mas concretos.


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 28, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira si donde vives se puede conseguir material para fabricar el transformador de alimentación, *NO *es fácil, pero tampoco imposible


La semana próxima tengo que ir a la tienda de electrónica. Preguntaré por el material. De momento empezaré con los cálculos.


sergiot dijo:


> No recuerdo ahora de memoria que tensión se obtenia con la recitificación a valvulas, pero se que era mucho menor a la de diodos de silicio, quizas de esa manera puedas obtener menos tensión, recuerdo la vieja 5U4 por decir una, quizas alguno que tenga mas datos y memoria te brinde datos mas concretos.


Esperaré a tener la respuesta de la casa de transformadores. Creo que esta semana todavía están de vacaciones. Cuando sepa algo tomaré una decisión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2020)

RamonMJ dijo:


> La semana próxima tengo que ir a la tienda de electrónica. Preguntaré por el material. De momento empezaré con los cálculos. . . .


Donde te podrían informar sobre los materiales es en algún sitio donde reparen/rebobinen *motores *que un rubro afín.


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 28, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Donde te podrían informar sobre los materiales es en algún sitio donde reparen/rebobinen *motores *que un rubro afín.


Muchas gracias Fogonazo, ahora mismo estoy a la espera de respuesta de la casa de transformadores. Conozco un sitio en el que reparan y rebobinan motores. También les consultaré. Cuando sepa alguna cosa enviaré mensaje por aquí.

Gracias a todos


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 28, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> No recuerdo ahora de memoria que tensión se obtenia con la recitificación a valvulas, pero se que era mucho menor a la de diodos de silicio, quizas de esa manera puedas obtener menos tensión, recuerdo la vieja 5U4 por decir una, quizas alguno que tenga mas datos y memoria te brinde datos mas concretos.


Como dice Sergiot, si tienes también por ahí de los televisores antiguos blanco y negro alguna 5U4, esta te puede servir, dado que tiene una caída interna de +- 50 V, y también si conectas un inductor (choque/impedancia) a la entrada del filtro, obtendrás una mayor caída de tensión, acercándote casi a los 310 Vcc que necesitas. ( creo que has escrito que tienes una impedancia del amplificador canibalizado)
Ver gráfico :
​


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 29, 2020)

Hola Rorschach, cierto! El amplificador dispone de una impedancia como parte del filtro. Estoy indagando para conseguir una 5U4. Cuando la tenga o encuentre, en su defecto, un transformador más acorde con las necesidades del circuito sobre el que trabajo, enviaré un mensaje.
Saludos,


----------



## sergiot (Ago 29, 2020)

La 5u4 era la mas tipica, pero no la unica, y es la primera que me vino a la memoria, pero busca mas info porque habia otras.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 30, 2020)

RamonMJ dijo:


> Hola Rorschach, cierto! El amplificador dispone de una impedancia como parte del filtro. Estoy indagando para conseguir una 5U4. Cuando la tenga o encuentre, en su defecto, un transformador más acorde con las necesidades del circuito sobre el que trabajo, enviaré un mensaje.
> Saludos,


Si, la 5U4 sería la ideal por la  gran caída de tensión interna que tiene, junto con el inductor a la entrada del filtro, estaría +- en la tensión que necesitas, no mencione la GZ34 del amplificador canibalizado porque aquella tiene muy baja caída de tensión interna.
Una muy típica, pero de menor potencia, sería la 5Y3, pero con entrada al filtro por capacitor, estaría pasado de tensión, y con entrada al filtro por inductor, estaría por debajo de la tensión requerida, ambas con carga de +- 100 mA.



sergiot dijo:


> La 5u4 era la mas tipica, pero no la unica, y es la primera que me vino a la memoria, pero busca mas info porque habia otras.


Hablando de rectificadoras de onda completa:
La 5U4 era la típica en los televisores blanco y negro, y en algunos amplificadores de audio, entre muchas otras, y de menor potencia pero también típica fue la 5Y3, la mayoria de los receptores de radio la usaban, también los amplificadores Fender champ 5C1 (6V6 SE),  Fender 5C3 De Luxe (2x 6V6 push-pull), y muchos otros más.-

*Algunas válvulas rectificadoras de onda completa de mi colección:*

*DE MENOR POTENCIA   ---------------------------------------- A ----------------------------------------  MAYOR POTENCIA
*
​


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 5, 2020)

Hola,
Después de hacer algunas indagaciones: en la ciudad donde vivo, las tiendas de electrónica no venden las láminas para construir un transformador. Tampoco las venden en los establecimientos de rebobinado de motores. Modificar el transformador que tengo me han dicho que no saldrá a cuenta. Más o menos 160euros. Tras un viaje a una empresa especializada en fabricación y construcción de transformadores, he encargado el transformador de alimentación y el de salida de audio que necesito para el proyecto.

Ahora mismo me veo en la decisión de si adoptar para el montaje del circuito un chasis metálico o una placa de circuito impreso. En el diseño de la placa, la disposición de las válvulas me parece un tanto próximas unas a las otras. En una placa de 14x13,5cm cabe todo el circuito y la verdad es que preferiría dejar más separación. Estoy intentando conseguir un chasis con taladros para zócalos noval.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2020)

RamonMJ dijo:


> Hola,
> Después de hacer algunas indagaciones: en la ciudad donde vivo, las tiendas de electrónica no venden las láminas para construir un transformador. Tampoco las venden en los establecimientos de rebobinado de motores. Modificar el transformador que tengo me han dicho que no saldrá a cuenta. Más o menos 160euros. Tras un viaje a una empresa especializada en fabricación y construcción de transformadores, he encargado el transformador de alimentación y el de salida de audio que necesito para el proyecto.
> 
> Ahora mismo me veo en la decisión de si adoptar para el montaje del circuito un chasis metálico o una placa de circuito impreso. En el diseño de la placa, la disposición de las válvulas me parece un tanto próximas unas a las otras. En una placa de 14x13,5cm cabe todo el circuito y la verdad es que preferiría dejar más separación. Estoy intentando conseguir un chasis con taladros para zócalos noval.


Y seré curioso, a quién le encargaste el transformador de salida ¿ Sabe de que se trata ?
Un transformador de salida de audio valvular es conceptualmente algo muy alejado de un transformador de potencia común, amén de que ambos sean transformadores.


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 5, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y seré curioso, a quién le encargaste el transformador de salida ¿ Sabe de que se trata ?
> Un transformador de salida de audio valvular es conceptualmente algo muy alejado de un transformador de potencia común, amén de que ambos sean transformadores.



Hola Fogonazo,
Sí, esta empresa también fabrica transformadores para audio valvular y por tanto conocen estas cuestiones.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 5, 2020)

También debo hacerte una pregunta respecto del transformador de salida de audio, que de paso, su primario debe tener una impedancia reflejada de placa a placa de 8000 Ohms, en el circuito que presentas tienes 2 variantes de conexión, pentodo puro, o ultralineal, ¿ lo hiciste fabricar con conexión ultralineal ?, pues de esa manera con una llave de cambio puedes tener las 2 variantes, y experimentar.
Por el fondo amarillo del esquema que presentaste , parece obtenido de la página de Valve Museum :  Elektor: Ten Watt Valve Amplifier With Just Four Valves
Pero en realidad es un circuito de la Revista Elektor, Nº 115, de Noviembre de 1984 :
Publico solo portada, y las páginas correspondientes al amplificador.


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 6, 2020)

Hola Rorschach,
Bien respecto del transformador que he encargado, pedí que pusieran tomas para las rejillas pantalla, para conseguir una configuración ultralineal. 
Efectivamente es de la revista Elektor.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 6, 2020)

Yo recomiendo armar todo sobre un chasis de metal, los impresos no son muy amigables con la temperatura de las valvulas.


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 6, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Yo recomiendo armar todo sobre un chasis de metal, los impresos no son muy amigables con la temperatura de las valvulas.



Lo cierto es que pienso como tú. Desde que me embarqué en este proyecto y vi el esquema y su traducción sobre circuito impreso me rondaba en la cabeza el calor que desprenden las válvulas en su funcionamiento. Pensaba: 4 válvulas, sobre un circuito impreso. mmmh.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 6, 2020)

RamonMJ dijo:


> Hola Rorschach,
> Bien respecto del transformador que he encargado, pedí que pusieran tomas para las rejillas pantalla, para conseguir una configuración ultralineal.
> Efectivamente es de la revista Elektor.



Y...., ¿ que instrucciones has dado respecto del porcentaje de espiras para las conexiones UL (g2) ?, debido a que hay varios porcentajes posibles, el más utilizado, sacrificando potencia, pero con menor distorsión, es al 43%.



RamonMJ dijo:


> Ahora mismo me veo en la decisión de si adoptar para el montaje del circuito un chasis metálico o una placa de circuito impreso. En el diseño de la placa, la disposición de las válvulas me parece un tanto próximas unas a las otras. En una placa de 14x13,5cm cabe todo el circuito y la verdad es que preferiría dejar más separación. Estoy intentando conseguir un chasis con taladros para zócalos noval.



Mira, siempre he construido mis amplificadores valvulares con el método punto a punto, pero si tomas los "cuidados necesarios" no habría inconveniente de hacerlo en circuito impreso.

Mira esto, quizás sirva para decidir que opción:

Consulta:    Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi

Respuesta: Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi

Soluciones para alejar las válvulas del impreso : Amplificadores a válvulas


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 7, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Y...., ¿ que instrucciones has dado respecto del porcentaje de espiras para las conexiones UL (g2) ?, debido a que hay varios porcentajes posibles, el más utilizado, sacrificando potencia, pero con menor distorsión, es al 43%.



En cuanto a este aspecto, la verdad es que me dejé orientar por las indicaciones del técnico que me atendió y escogí el porcentaje del 43%.


Rorschach dijo:


> Mira, siempre he construido mis amplificadores valvulares con el método punto a punto, pero si tomas los "cuidados necesarios" no habría inconveniente de hacerlo en circuito impreso.
> 
> Mira esto, quizás sirva para decidir que opción:
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo consulto el tema al que me refieres. Muchas gracias.

Ramon


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 7, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Y...., ¿ que instrucciones has dado respecto del porcentaje de espiras para las conexiones UL (g2) ?, debido a que hay varios porcentajes posibles, el más utilizado, sacrificando potencia, pero con menor distorsión, es al 43%.



En cuanto a este aspecto, me dejé orientar por las indicaciones del técnico que me atendió y escogí el porcentaje del 43%. La verdad es que varias veces me he preguntado qué implica la elección de un porcentaje u otro.


Rorschach dijo:


> Mira, siempre he construido mis amplificadores valvulares con el método punto a punto, pero si tomas los "cuidados necesarios" no habría inconveniente de hacerlo en circuito impreso.
> 
> Mira esto, quizás sirva para decidir que opción:
> 
> ...



He consultado los mensajes a los que me refieres y he decidido montar el circuito sobre una chasis metálico. Ayer mismo conseguí una TV b/n Inter que lleva chasis metálico con los taladros para zócalos noval y hoy empezaré a desarmarlo. (Soy bastante amante del reciclaje de aparatos )

La parte que me ha dejado un poco descolocado es haber empezado ese hilo por el principio. Hay muchas partes a contemplar de cara a empezar un proyecto como este. No es sólo la simple decisión de si chasis o C.I.

Aspectos como el cálculo de los transformadores y consideraciones sobre los choques, me dejan bastante fuera de juego. Me explico. Entiendo que la forma de bobinar y construir un transfo de alimentación no es la misma que la de construir uno de audio. Hasta aquí bien. En el tema de los choques me pierdo mucho y quizá haya contemplado una mala posibilidad. ¿Por qué? Porque tengo la manía de hacer filtros en Pi. Desde que leí sobre esa manera de construir filtros en las fuentes de alimentación, intento hacerlo a cada circuito nuevo. Es decir, podría atiborrar el filtro con condensadores y listo (conozco el tema en el que el compañero Fogonazo explica sobre mejores y "mejorables" maneras de asociar condensadores en una fuente para etapa de potencia). La cuestión es que aquí, quería poner como filtro un condensador (47uF), una bobina y un segundo condensador (47uF). ¿Cuál es el problema? Que como choque o bobina de filtro quiero utilizar el secundario de alta tensión de un transformador de microondas (sí, un microondas ordinario que podemos tener en la cocina). ¿Conseguiré el propósito de que ese arrollamiento cumpla el cometido de oponerse (ofrecer inductancia) a las variaciones de tensión residuales después del primer condensador? ¿O se saturará el núcleo y resultará inútil?

Ese devanado tiene una resistencia óhmica de 233ohm, que debido al consumo de la carga implicarán cierta caída de tensión en él. V= R(devanado)* I. Esta caída de tensión entiendo que se deberá restar a la del primer condensador para saber aproximadamente la máxima tensión disponible para la carga.

Además, la inductancia será: Z= L*w = L(en Henrios que no sé)*2*pi*100Hz(en caso de rectificación onda completa).


Me dejé guiar por el hecho de que el núcleo de ese transformador es grande y pensé que difícilmente lo llegaría a saturar. Ahora viene: supongo que el punto clave entre el uso de un arrollamiento de transformador y una bobina de choque (diseñada para tal propósito) es.... ¿la disposición de sus láminas E's e I's?

Otra cuestión: (cada vez que indago en un aspecto se me multiplican por dos las dudas  jsjsj). También fijándome en las válvulas que más arriba citáis (válvulas que por el momento no tengo) habéis hecho notar que unas aceptan un filtro cuya entrada sea por inductancia (filtro L) y ¿otras no?
Es decir, ¿hay válvulas en las que el filtro tiene que ser obligatoriamente de un tipo concreto? A entrada por condensador o entrada por bobina de choque, me refiero.

Ramon


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 7, 2020)

RamonMJ dijo:


> La parte que me ha dejado un poco descolocado es haber empezado ese hilo por el principio. Hay muchas partes a contemplar de cara a empezar un proyecto como este. No es sólo la simple decisión de si chasis o C.I.



En principio, creo que este post no debiera estar en "Reparaciones de equipos de audio", ya que es un proyecto nuevo, y como es valvular, debiera estar en "Audio: Tecnología valvular", quizás un moderador, pueda migrar este tema a donde pueda ser que corresponda.



RamonMJ dijo:


> En cuanto a este aspecto, me dejé orientar por las indicaciones del técnico que me atendió y escogí el porcentaje del 43%. La verdad es que varias veces me he preguntado qué implica la elección de un porcentaje u otro.



La conexión Ultralineal (UL g2) en las etapas de potencia, se podría decir que es una intermediación entre la conexión triodo, y la conexión pentodo, (los triodos de potencia tienen muy baja sensibilidad a potencia, con baja distorsión por 3ra armónica, en cambio, los pentodos de potencia, y los pentodos/tetrodos de potencia por haces, tienen alta sensibilidad a potencia, con alta distorsión por 3ra armónica).
Si la conexión de Pantalla (g2) se lleva al 100%, el pentodo funciona como un triodo, y si se lleva a 0% funciona como lo que es : un pentodo.
Entonces los porcentajes se determinan para cada tipo válvula, y la relación entre potencia y distorsión que se quiera obtener.
Los porcentajes rondan entre el 20 % y el 43 %.-
Podrás observar en los manuales de válvulas de recepción, que los pentodos de potencia se pueden conectar en modo triodo, conectando la placa con la grilla pantalla(g2).
*Porcentajes al mero hecho demostrativo
*​Respecto de las válvulas de potencia EL84/6BQ5 que emplearás, verás en el gráfico que llaman "distributed load" (carga distribuida) a la conexión Ultralineal (UL), ahí tienes las 4 maneras más comunes (Pentodo, UL20%, UL43%, Triodo)  de conectarlas en operación push-pull, y ver como es la relación potencia/distorsión.-


​
Ahora debo seguir con otras cosas , luego sigo respondiendo    !!!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 7, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> En principio, creo que este post no debiera estar en "Reparaciones de equipos de audio", ya que es un proyecto nuevo, y como es valvular, debiera estar en "Audio: Tecnología valvular", quizás un moderador, pueda migrar este tema a donde pueda ser que corresponda.



Hola Rorschach, creo que el que se ha equivocado he sido yo y debería haber abierto un tema nuevo en otra sección más adecuada, por las cuestiones que estoy preguntando a más a más.
A partir de ahora eso es lo que haré, pero antes avanzaré un poco en el proyecto.

De momento quiero procesar bien la información que me brindas para comprender varias cosas sobre los parámetros de distorsión y tensiones de ánodo.

PS Las características de las lámparas en las que me he fijado hasta ahora han sido los que he podido obtener de la hoja de datos que se encuentra en la red. Esta hoja que pones es bastante nueva para mi. De todas formas, he visto un post por el foro en el que como adjunto hay un manual de válvulas y en un rato me pongo a buscarlo.

Quedo agradecido de nuevo.

Ramon


----------



## Manuel66 (Nov 24, 2020)

Buenos días. Alguien puede ayudarme con este transformador?. No tiene esquema y quería hacer con el una fuente de alimentación regulable. No sé cuáles son el primario ni el secundario.  Bueno que no como funciona

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 24, 2020


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2020)

Los números te indican comienzo y fin de cada bobinado
Primario:  *2-7*
Secundario 1: *14-12*
Secundario 2: *12-10*
Secundario 3: *8-9*


----------



## Manuel66 (Nov 24, 2020)

El orden de fase neutro es indistinto donde los ponga? Supongo los secundarios darán un voltaje distinto.
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2020)

Manuel66 dijo:


> El orden de fase neutro es indistinto donde los ponga? Supongo los secundarios darán un voltaje distinto.
> Gracias.


Para el primario es indistinto.
Para los secundarios dependerá si eventualmente deseas "Sumar" las tensiones o Sumar las corrientes de los secundarios.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 24, 2020)

Si el transformador está bien, te tiene que dar las tensiones que están puestas en su frente superior: S1 22Vca, S2 22Vca, y S3 42 Vca. Siempre, y cuando apliques 230Vca a su primario, si la tensión de línea varía , la tensiones de sus secundarios variarán proporcionalmente de acuerdo a su relación de transformación .


----------



## J2C (Nov 24, 2020)

Ese transformador es muy chico para una fuente de alimentación regulable, apenas 22,5 VA !!!!!

No llega a 0,5 en la salida de 22+22 VCA


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2020)

J2C dijo:


> Ese transformador es muy chico para una fuente de alimentación regulable, apenas *22,5 VA* !!!!!
> 
> No llega a 0,5 en la salida de 22+22 VCA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2020)

J2C dijo:


> Ese transformador es muy chico para una fuente de alimentación regulable, apenas 22,5 VA !!!!!
> 
> No llega a 0,5 en la salida de 22+22 VCA


 
Si , es lo primero que vi


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 24, 2020)

Sí, es un transformadorcito de muy baja potencia, debiera entre otras, decir para que lo va usar, o con qué intenciones, y así poder guiarlo.
Aparte publicó en lugar equivocado, este subforo es "Tecnología Valvular".-


----------



## Manuel66 (Nov 24, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los números te indican comienzo y fin de cada bobinado
> Primario:  *2-7*
> Secundario 1: *14-12*
> Secundario 2: *12-10*
> Secundario 3: *8-9*


Lo tenía delante y no lo veía y eso que lo pone bien claro!!
Gracias

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 24, 2020

Tenéis razón es muy chico, creo que era de un circuito de una caldera de gas.
Lo dejaré para alimentar algo que necesite en otro momento.
La fuente la quiero para alimentar la protoboard. Miraré un fuerte de pc para hacerla.
Gracias por ser tan pacientes.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 28, 2020)

RamonMJ dijo:


> En cuanto a este aspecto, me dejé orientar por las indicaciones del técnico que me atendió y escogí el porcentaje del 43%. La verdad es que varias veces me he preguntado qué implica la elección de un porcentaje u otro.


Si bien ya he contestado respecto de los porcentajes que pueden llevar la conexión ultralineal, ver :  Duda con transformadores de amplificador de audio.

Aquí presento para mayor información al respecto, un PDF de un boletín técnico que publicó a mediados de los años 50,  H. Keroes & D. Hafler, dueños en ese momento de las patentes, y licencia del circuito Ultralineal (ULTRA-LINEAR), donde se explica la teoría, y funcionamiento de este tipo de circuitos.-

*PORTADA
*


​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## RamonMJ (Dic 18, 2020)

Gracias Rorschach por el aporte. Aunque no he estado muy atento en el último tiempo porque la facultad (ing. electrónica) me absorbe mucho, continúo leyendoos.

Como os dije, empecé el proyecto de una etapa de baja frecuencia. He conseguido las válvulas EL84 (dos), tengo también la ECC83. La EF86 todavía no la tengo. Como no puedo ponerlo en otro sitio, se me ocurre que éste quizá sea el correcto.

Este amplificador pretende ser un proyecto de ensayo. El otro propósito es reciclar cuánto pueda. De hecho, el chasis soporte del montaje es reciclado, así como la toma de corriente, el portafusibles, los cables con contactos para conectar a la PCB.

He encargado los transformadores de alimentación y el de audio, pues todavía no quería embarrancarme en la construcción de uno. Aunque me he informado sobre dónde conseguir el material, no dispongo de bobinadora, y aunque me haga una, prefiero esperar a hacer una práctica específica sobre transformadores, que es también otro campo extenso.


----------

